# gender



## diddy68 (Feb 10, 2013)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...bums-leopard-gecko-picture194110-img-0147.jpg can any one tell me if my leopard gecko is a male or female


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

It's a girl.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

bothrops said:


> It's a girl.


To the point :lol2: I like it.


----------

